# removal of abdominal adhesions in male



## rceron (Jul 14, 2011)

is there a cpt code for lysis of adhesion in male? my doctor billed 58660 but this is for female? should use an unlisted i did not see any. help


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jul 14, 2011)

Please post the scrubbed op note


----------



## cmartin (Jul 15, 2011)

44005 or 44180 open or laparoscopic


----------



## johgw (Apr 13, 2015)

*please help*

laparoscopic lysis of adhesions along with nephroureterectomy


----------



## ajb1986 (Apr 17, 2015)

Unless your doctor is doing the lysis of adhesions as the only procedure it is not separately reportable. If it was extensive and there is time in the op note you can use modifier 22.


----------

